# Terry Wunderle?



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody have any contact information for Terry Wunderle?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BearKills said:


> Anybody have any contact information for Terry Wunderle?


The Shot Doctor 
Terry Wunderle 
217-482-3670


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Terry*

He's a great guy with a vast knowledge of all aspects of archery. You will enjoy working with him. Herb


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Terry is great with the mental game. He gets you focused on the shot and executing as aggressively as possible. I've worked with him several times. Oh, and if you go to his house bring a camera. When you go into his basement you will think you have gone to monster buck heaven.


----------

